# Spring break on Toho and Okeechobee



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

My grandparents stay in florida during the winter in thier RV so i flew down sunday to do some bass fishing. I got into orlando on sunday and headed over to Bass pro for my liscense and some gear. 
Monday i had a guided trip on Toho with Jac mitchell. He was a real good guy and i had a heck of a time even tho the fishing was slow. We flipped some reeds and fished the edge of some mats of dead kissimee grass for the most of the day and caught fish but not the hog i was looking for. 
The next day we went to Mary ann and Roland martins marina an stayed there till thursday when i had a trip with Mark Shepard on the Big O. It was the backside of the moon and the fish had just about pulled out of a big spawning flat so we hit that early in the morning and picked up a few 4lb class fish and a bunch more on a horny toad and spro frog. then we went to the rim canal and caught countless 2lb fish with some 3s mixed in. Once again Mark was a great guide and taught me alot on the trip.
Friday we were back in orlando because i was flying home suunday so we rented a boat from Big Toho Marina and fished. I started off fliping and frogging some pads in goblets cove and missed one fish but it was slow so i ran to shingle creek and caught a few little ones in the cypress trees. Then i went back to the mats of kissimee grass i fished on monday. I flipped those and caught a bunch of small ones with a few decent fished mixed in. i figured the big bite wouldnt come flipping so i picked up the frog to see if i could find a big girl looking for a big post spawn meal. Then i happened i stuck a toad just outside the mats and caught a few more fish around 3lbs on the frog before it was time to go in. At the end of the day i was pretty proud i went out on my own and caught what i wanted without a guide. Here are some pictures. sorry if they are big.
















Okeechobee
















































Toho


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like a fun trip. Nice job.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm jealous. Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like you had a great time...nice looking fish!!!

Fishing those lakes in Florida is allot of fun!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Very Nice! Thanks for making us jealous of the fishing and weather!LOL


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

now thats how ur supposed to spend spring break,, good job 614


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I was just wonderin, what a decent bass boat cost per day to rent?


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

chopper said:


> I was just wonderin, what a decent bass boat cost per day to rent?


the boat we rented was a 17ft g3 aluminum boat with a 50 hp motor and it was 200 for 8hrs.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

At first glance the third pic from the bottom looked like a walleye cause of how long and thin it was.....nice fish though....def a good spring break


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> At first glance the third pic from the bottom looked like a walleye cause of how long and thin it was.....nice fish though....def a good spring break


That fish had something going on with him. He had little parasites crawling on him. They were round and clear. They were leaving red sores so might explain his skinnyness.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

nice man! i have to go to orlando every year for our national sales meeting and we were thinking about hitting okechobee next year before the conference starts.


----------

